# Aluminum Livewell



## T-MAN (May 17, 2011)

HI everyone, i am in the market for a good aluminum livewell for my tracker topper 1542. I dont want it to be huge but just big enough to put a 5 fish limit of bass in it. I was interested in the fish mate pro livewell but after reading some of the post about not getting them for a couple of months i dont want one. Does anyone have any ideas or links to a place where i could buy one at.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 18, 2011)

Anywhere but fishmatepro, lol.


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2011)

Not aluminum, but PVC an option?

https://customlivewells.com/default.aspx

How about making your own from a cooler? Would that be an option?


----------



## T-MAN (May 18, 2011)

Jim said:


> Not aluminum, but PVC an option?
> 
> https://customlivewells.com/default.aspx
> 
> How about making your own from a cooler? Would that be an option?



I would prefer aluminum over the pvc but that would work. I was thinking of taking out my tiny livewell in my center bench and making one out of aluminum and putting back in the bench as x53gunner did in his tracker that would give me a bigger livewell and not take up any more space.
Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## bassboy1 (May 19, 2011)

Did you get the PM I sent you the other day?

Dawson


----------



## T-MAN (May 19, 2011)

bassboy 1 yes i have gotten your pm im not sure what im gonna do yet but ill get back to you about it


----------



## BaitCaster (May 20, 2011)

Dang, now you got me thinking about a bigger livewell! Let's see some pictures when you get started.


----------



## T-MAN (May 21, 2011)

Our local Marina here has lots of sizes of "Baitwells" from maybe 10 gallons up to 50 gallons or so. Theirs one that i think is maybe 15 or 20 gallons thats just a circular tank and is only 1 sided, my dad said that that would be a great livewell for a smaller boat like mine. Does anybodyknow if that would work or have ever tried that?


----------



## bassboy1 (May 22, 2011)

The only problem I can see is it might not be long enough for a decent bass, depending on how it is configured. I have a 30 gallon bait tank, which is somewhat tall, and while the water quantity, filtration and aeration are much better than most livewells on the market these days, it won't hold a bass over 3 pounds or so, as the tank is tall, rather than long. Depending on how stubby the thing is, it might work, but if it doesn't have a large enough horizontal dimension, you may want to look for something else.


----------



## T-MAN (May 22, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> The only problem I can see is it might not be long enough for a decent bass, depending on how it is configured. I have a 30 gallon bait tank, which is somewhat tall, and while the water quantity, filtration and aeration are much better than most livewells on the market these days, it won't hold a bass over 3 pounds or so, as the tank is tall, rather than long. Depending on how stubby the thing is, it might work, but if it doesn't have a large enough horizontal dimension, you may want to look for something else.




I never thought about that, it is not real tall and is maybe 17inches to 24inches in diameter. Thats just a rough estimate without actual measurments. Thanks


----------

